

Dear Marissa Mayer - grandalf

Please put your suggestions for Marissa in the comments below.  Maybe someone who knows her will share HN's suggestions with her.
======
grandalf
Please create a simple, universal login for all Yahoo services and move toward
a standardized UX for this and login status indication. It seems whenever I
try to do things that require a login (managing domains, etc.) I have to use
google to find the appropriate login page on yahoo.com.

------
degenerate
Please make Yahoo Checkout more usable from start to finish. To feel the pain,
purchase _ANYTHING_ from a store using the Yahoo Checkout system.

------
waldrews
Yahoo social reader on Facebook? Just say no.

------
nakedrobot2
Please pull Flickr out from the sphincter of irrelevance.

